# [gelöst] Intel Atom als 64-Bit

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Dual-Core

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1599.869

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm dts

bogomips        : 3199.73

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
```

Und HIER steht, dass der auch mit einem 64-Bit-System zu betreiben geht. Bis auf den Umstand, dass 1GByte-RAM etwas knapp sind, wundert mich das.

Oder lese ich das falsch? Was würdet ihr dann lieber wählen? i686 oder x86_64?Last edited by LinuxTom on Tue Jan 31, 2012 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, auf der verlinkten Wiki Seite steht nichts zu einem Atom N270

Und da bei den Flags kein "lm" mit dabei ist wird sie auch keine 64 Bit Erweiterung haben.

(Siehe  hierzu zb auch http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/05/how-to-confirm-if-your-cpu-is-32bit-or-64bit/ )

Fazit: Nutze ein x86 i686 System  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Werde ich wohl so weiter machen, zumal der ja auch nur 1GB-Ram hat.

----------

